# Primarch Poetry



## HalfAPrimarch (Apr 27, 2016)

A friend told me to post this here,
although I thought that just a mere
poem would make the topic miss.
Well, anyway, I present you guys this:

First one the stubborn, kept secrets within,
was also the first to hunt down his own kin.


The Second one peaceful, forgiveness his pace,
his life had been ended with a smile on his face.


The Third one proud and without care,
now weeping and cold in the dark somewhere.


Fourth one short-tempered with childish behaviour,
seeking out only revenge he could savour.


Fifth often forgotten, too fast to be seen,
still eager to fulfil his promise to 15.


The Sixth the untamed, the wildest offspring,
now executioner and the Wolven King


To a heavy duty the Seventh was bound,
masochistic, yet proud and standing his ground.


The Eighth was the sadist and fear was his reign,
too twisted to ever take shape again.


The Ninth was divine, all daemons he’d sear,
killed by his brother, leaving a bloody tear.


The flesh is weak, replace all you must,
though slain was the Tenth by his person of trust.


----------



## HalfAPrimarch (Apr 27, 2016)

The Eleventh one broken and cracked to the core,
seeking peace in death forevermore.


Twelfth was the butcher, always ready to die,
was drowned in rage through the cause of a lie.


Thirteenth, the righteous, the most perfect son,
does everything better than others could’ve done.


Fourteenth so spiteful and easy to provoke,
his only aim was his own ego to stroke.


The Fifteenth, the one that saw it all through,
yet fooled by the trickster without having a clue.


Sixteenth, the favourite, the one without sin,
unaware of how corruption blossomed within.


Seventeenth plotting and quite weak-tempered,
couldn’t go ten seconds without being pampered.


The Eighteenth pure-hearted and always nice,
the Eighth would make sure he’d pay the price.


Nineteenth was agile and sneaky to the core,
bound to exile, leaving nevermore.


Now the twentieth, leaving no one know,
whom is a friend and whom is foe.


 No, what is this, ‘tis not how it’s done!
There’s no such thing as twenty-one!
"I remain in the shadows for my time to come,
but I’ve had my fun and now I’ll be gone!"
If you ain’t Alpharius, then another son…?
"Well, yes and no, my name is Omegon."


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Love most of them, except Lorgar's one. Seems a bit harsh haha.


----------



## HalfAPrimarch (Apr 27, 2016)

Maybe, haha. But every time I'm trying to write something remotely nice about him, I remember Argel Tal's story. And then I remember Erebus.
And then I suddenly feel like I should go for a different approach, regarding what he deserves...


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah you're right, but I am a bit biased haha


----------



## HalfAPrimarch (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh, I can tell, Mr. "ExaltedUrizen with a Word Bearer as his profile picture and a quote of Erebus in his signature", I can tell... Don't need to investigate for that one! But I'm a bit biased too on this one. Lorgar is probably the one I like the least of all. Then Girlyman- I mean Guilliman. Because as much as I dislike Fulgrim... He has style sometimes.


----------



## Red Server (Oct 30, 2016)

I dont think mortarions really suits the character, as in my opinion it was less an ego to stroke and more self loathing and an inability to move past his own failures as an individual that drove him to just generally be a bitter spiteful person. Its why falling to nurgle actually kinda suited him in the end, as he was already a ball of misery and self loathing concealed behind a mask of stony bitter spite that all nurgle had to do was drive him to a point of utter despair and hopelessness and then pick up his new daemon primarch when mortarion was at his worse. It certainly helps to rationalize why he isn't out killing imperial scum as often as angron when he got daemonfied as I'm sure losing every important personal battle in your life would go a way to demoralizing any individual, even a primarch.
Buuut this is your poem and your interpretation of the primarchs so eh.

The only other thing i could mention would be that it doesnt feel like the poem really has a focus or overall goal in mind, might wanna work on that.


----------



## HalfAPrimarch (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes, I was not that satisfied with it either, BUT I have no clue about Mortarion, to be honest. I have not really read anything with him so far, he only made side appearances and when he did, he was salty as fuck and generally just annoyed by everyone. Even during non-Horus Heresy times.
It's also hard to describe them with only one or two sentences each, if it isn't Fulgrim or Alpharius or the furry fuck. Those have major character traits that make it easy. Also, I'm fairly sure that Mortarion joined Nurgle because Nurgle was the only one that ever loved him. Nurgle loves everyone.


----------



## Red Server (Oct 30, 2016)

Well I mean Nurgle loves Mortarion for sure, Mortarion was less then pleased to have to swear to Nurgle. I dont remember the specifics, but from what i remember reading it essentially goes that Mortarion was getting pretty paranoid by the end of the heresy and so he had the navigators on his ships killed cause fuck witches (its kinda his thing, thouhg it is understandable since hes one of the only primarchs with an actual frame of reference for how dangerous and fucked up psykers can be) buuut that presented something of a problem on getting to Terra to siege the shit out of it. Someone, probably fucking Typhon, said they had another way to get there which i forget what it was, and so Mortarion had them all set up to head to Terra and siege the shit out of it. However fucking Typhon, Mortarions first captain who was a secret witch or something and had given himself to or got corrupted by nurgle though im pretty sure its the former, lowered the gellar fields during transit and Mortarions ships were easy pickings for Nurgle to fuck over at that point. The death legions famed endurability kinda backfires on them at this point as it keeps them barely alive under the worst agony imaginable. Nurgle said he'd let them all live if Mortarion swore himself and his servants to Nurgle, and Mortarion agreed in order to spare his sons any more suffering, cause although hes a grumpy bastard he apparently has a soft spot in his grumpy heart especially for his legion which seems to be a common thread among primarchs. They get Nurglefied no take backs, fuck up loyalist scum and get fucked up by loyalist scum in return. Horus dies, Traitors beeline for the eye of terror, and Mortarion essentially ends up becoming everything he loathed about his foster father, without ever getting a chance at fucking up his real father. Cue eternal sulking and despair, and Nurgles got his perfect subject/'child' in the bag. At least that's my understanding of it, but id recommend checking out other sources, specially 1d4chan which has a lot of funny articles that can help point ya in the right direction vaguely.

On a small side note, I wanna mention that I actually find Nurgle the creepiest and most loathsome of the chaos gods. Mostly because he just reminds me too much of a creepy stalker that keeps people locked up in his basements cause he loves them and wants to protect them, and doesn't give a shit if they like it or not.


----------

